# Tybee and fort pulaski



## gulfvet743rd (Apr 26, 2009)

GOING TO TYBEE AND FORT PULASKI NEED SOME ADVISE .WHATS BITING I'M NOT PICKY JUST WANT TO FISH.THANKS IN ADVANCE.:fishing:


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Whiting are still biting but not much size to them. Blues if your luck. Drop a crab down by the pier supports and you might get a sheeps head. Good luck let us know how you did!!!


----------



## flashsavage (Oct 15, 2009)

Try the north side jetties at low tide with some fiddlers


----------



## gulfvet743rd (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll let you how goes thanks again


----------



## gulfvet743rd (Apr 26, 2009)

I fish tue and wed pier and fort pulaski . Did'nt catch a thing . Live ,fresh dead shrimp, cut mullet nothing, but had good time with my borther in-law 12 yr old nephew.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

sorry you didnt catch anything bud. but, like you said, you had a good time and that is what counts.


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

Come back in the Spring is all I can say. Fishing will be hopping then.

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------



## Falconerga (Nov 25, 2009)

There are also some great spots there on the island not counting the bridge!


----------

